# Is it just me



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Or does anyone else find the man from the Postal Gold advert on tv really quite scary

His eyes make him look like he is a robot rather than a person.....


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

No, not just you. He's odd.

Plus you have to wonder how they know that the gold being sent in actually belongs to the person who's sent it.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I saw the ad for the first time today and can most deifitely say it's not just yoiu Stalyvegas.

It looks a s though he's trying not to blink so he can read the autocue but my word it makes his eyes and him look strange


----------

